# Josef Roeger: String quartet op.22 (1931)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

The full score of the *String quartet op.22* (1931) by Austrian composer *Josef Roeger* (1890-1966) can now be downloaded free of charge from my website:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/other-violin-manuscripts/string-quartet/
*
Josef Roeger was born on 13 September 1890 in Limbach (Germany) and the only child of the famous violinist Marie Soldat-Roeger (1863-1955). He went to school in Melk and later studied classical philology in Tübingen and piano with Angelo Kessissoglu in Stuttgart. He then worked for the Styrian provincial government. In the 1920s Josef Roeger studied composition with Leopold Suchsland and Robert Fuchs in Vienna.
The String quartet op.22 was composed in 1931 and finished on 9 April 1931. The work is dedicated to an unspecified "quartet in Wales" at the end of the score.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds very good vlncto, compliments for all your work.:tiphat:


----------

